# He breaks out of his kennel



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

Avery is almost 9 months old; we are his third family and we got him at seven months. We kennel him at night and have no problems. When we kennel him when we go somewhere he breaks out. We have left him out without problems but the last few times he has destroyed something like his food mat (raw fed) or cardboard from the recycle bin and today he broke open the box of rice krispies but didn't eat them. Does anyone have any advice on how to break his habit of escaping? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Why is the recylce bin where he can get it? Why are the rice crispies where he can reach them?

I would consider buying a "kong time" machine (which releases Kongs intermittently) and stop crating the dog when I was gone. The machine causes the dog to look to it in anticipation, gives him something to look forward to. They tend to pay attention to the machine and less attention to other "amusements."


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

How much exercise is he getting? How much mental stimulation? Is he in any obedience classes? He could be having separation anxiety. I'd recommend getting him into some sort of classes or work with a private trainer. Could be he's not getting all of the exercise or mental stimulation that he needs. If he's getting into things when he breaks out, I'd not be wanting to leave him out. You can reinforce the crate with zip ties and/or locks or other things to keep him in. Try a kong filled with frozen goodies and radio or TV on while you're gone. There is also something called "Crate Games" which may help him associate the crate with good things instead of bad.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a 700-size vari kennel for my crate buster - it's lasted over 12 years and has taken a lot of abuse, although I did buy a new door this year. Anyway - it has a 4 way locking system so she can't break out.










Pricey but maybe you can find one used on Craigslist. It might not be quite as strong as an aluminum kennel but it's definitely pretty tough.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

get a heavy duty crate.


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

If I have the time before I crate him he gets at least an hour walk before I leave. We are in obedience class and we work on his obedience for about 30 minutes a day broken up into 10 minute sessions. 

I've thought about zip tying it shut but my husband think its would be considered neglect if there is an accident while we are away. 

I'm going to start searching amazon for the kong time. And that kennel as well. He's got a year and a half before we PCS and last thing I need is an escaped dog on the runway. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Mine has been a crate breaker from the time she was 4 months old. I was never able to break her from it (she is just over a year and half now) I wound up buying the D clips and clip her in her crate now. I rarely leave her in a crate now.


----------



## prockerb (Sep 3, 2012)

phgsd said:


> I have a 700-size vari kennel for my crate buster - it's lasted over 12 years and has taken a lot of abuse, although I did buy a new door this year. Anyway - it has a 4 way locking system so she can't break out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that looks prety nice!


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

You can use the carabeaner clips or a bungee cord to keep the door closed or face the door against the wall once the dog is inside the crate. Find was to keep the dog occupied while inside like frozen food inside kongs or bones etc. You can also try exercising more then you are already doing. If you have a tread mill you can easily teach the dog to go on it. All 3 of my guys know how to use the treadmill and my friend also taught her 2 dobbies one of which needs 45 mins on it every day otherwise hes a demon! Tv/radio also helped my guys get used to being in the crate. Also during crate training try crating while you are home with the tv/radio on as well so that way they think its just a practice time. Start out short periods 10-15 mins then increase to and hr or so while you are home doing chores, watcing tv, outside in yard. Then reward for good behavior when you let the dog out but don't do it while they are still in the crate bc you can create and excited dog to be let out. Calmly let the dog out of the crate move away from it and then praise/treat the dog for being good while inside.
We also let our guys have access to the crate 24/7 when they are learning and store some toys inside so they can go in and relax if they want to while we are home.

Good luck!


----------

